# Mick Thill....(Thill Floats name sake)



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

and world reknown Matchfisherman and Match Team Coach is looking for 3 two man teams to fish in International Carp Fishing Matches and represent the USA. Next event is in Spain....30 Sep to 4 Oct. Mick is the Team USA Match Fishing Coach. Bit of trivia....the CAG got it's start thanks to Mick...it was through his organization and persona that we got our start.

This year it's probably too late for any of us...gathering sponsors etc...but, something to think about for the future for those interested in competitive carping internationally. As a group...we here in Ohio...working together could put a formidable team(s) together.....if we all worked together. We're already one up on a lot of carpers...in that we fish a lot of different waters...rather than the same old place all the time. Being able to catch a fish at a strange water...regardless of size....is more of a challenge than to catch a big fish on a known and often fished water.

Anywho....something for some to think about for the competition minded. Team Ohio????


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Team Ohio  
Couple or more benifit fish-ins with a "pot of gold" for contributions, 50-50 raffles could help put "our" team together  
I'm sure this website and others could help in some small way...
I'd never be able to go but would love to help when I could...


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Bob, it's good to see you back. This forum just doesn't seem the same without you.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob,

That got my mind to rolling. When the park is complete downtown, there will be bank access like in front of COSI for nearly 1.5 miles along the Scioto. ALl the way from the Brewery District all the way up to Confluence. Now......my thinking......as this guy might be able to help.....

Perhaps in the next 5-10 years, we could hold an international carping event in Downtown columbus? Advertise heavily with overseas companies and try to guarantee a $25,000 first place win, with monies collected from the sponsors. We could arrange a "carp show" at the convention center for the weekend.....which is right at the venue, and something that large......I'm sure a hotel downtown would put together a FANTASTIC package. 

This of course would take a LOT of planning.......but I personally believe it can happen. Overseas markets are looking for places in the US to hold large events, but no one has suggested anything as of yet. 

Just a thought


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW...
Shawn takes it to the next level...
"atta boy"


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

GMR_Guy said:


> Hey Bob, it's good to see you back.


Thanks GMR.....how's our little lady carper doing this year???

Keep them ideas coming atrkyhntr....if we have some interested folks it'll definately take those kind of things and the help of all of us to get them there. Knowing our Buckeye Carpers....should someone be interested...we'll get them there.

Shawn....great thoughts....really looking forward to seeing how that place cleans up. I fished a sunday morning down at CFD about a month ago....figured I'd run into a couple guys....no one there...but, the fish cooperated.


----------

